# Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen sind!



## atibandi (22. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich weiß es ist eine recht provokative überschrift aber anders kann man das nicht beschreiben was ich da gefunden habe!
ich war auf der suche nach hecht bildern um diese zu drucken und auf meinen selfmade wobblern zu verwenden und bin dabei auf dieses bild im netz gestoßen!
es stammt von einem reise veranstalter ich habe es absichtlich unkenntlich gemacht das es damit keine probleme gibt!

das ist der grund warum es z.b. in irland solche regelungen geschaffen werden das man gar keine fische mehr entnehmen darf!
und ich sage einfach mal voraus das es in schweden auch nicht mehr lange dauern wird bis dort etwas passiert!
ich könnte kotzen wenn ich soetwas sehe das sind keine angler es geht nur um masse und nicht um das erlebniss angeln!
klar entnimmt man mal einen fische aber diese massen ist einfach unglaublich!
ich bin ja sonst ein recht ruhiger zeit genosse was soetwas angeht aber da ist mir dann doch mal gerade die galle hochgekommen!
und 5 solcher leute schaffen es den ruf von tausend normalen anglern zu zerstören die die natur und den fisch als kreatur respektieren!#q#q#q#q
grüße matti


----------



## Big Fins (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Tja, und stänker noch mal jemand über C&R. Sowas kommt dabei raus wenn man alles mitnimmt oder kein halten kennt, schahmlos.


----------



## hansteiny (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

catch&releas forever#h


----------



## atibandi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

ich will hier keine lanze für das catch and release brechen sonder  ich will einfach sagen das man darüber nachdenken soll wieviel man entnimmt!
einfach mal das hirn einschalten das hilft schon gewaltig!


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo,
da haben sie aber glück gehabt, dass der kahn nicht gesunken ist vom gewicht - sonst würden sie alle aufgreiht dort liegen. 
Grausam diese Totenbilder


----------



## zanderzahn (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

einfach unglaublich...#q#q#q#q#q

...das mit dem gehirn einschalten wär auf jeden fall mal ne idee,
vorausgesetzt die burschen haben so`n ding (der kutter fährt
auf volldampf - nur leider ohne steuermann!!!)#d


----------



## Keeven123 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Was machen die wohl mit so Unmengen Fisch? Einfrieren und mit nach hause nehmen alla Norwegen?  

zum :v !!!!!


----------



## Keeven123 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Aber ich würde vorsichtig umgehen mit der Verallgemeinerung "wir Deutschen".   Ich hab schon ganz andere Sachen mitansehen müssen in Spanien z.B. das ist die gleiche Anzahl an Fisch nimmer lebensfähig un wird trotzdem wieder reingeworfen, weil für die Spanier der Süßwasserfisch "Minderwertig" ist, die essen nur Salzwasserfisch.

Von einigen Ost-europäischen mitbürgern wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen #d


----------



## atibandi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@keevan
es gibt überall leute die sich daneben benehmen aber in diesem fall sind "wir" deutschen es!
und diese mentalität "aber die russen polen spanier oder sonst wer haben dies und das gemacht" ist genau so daneben!
wir sollten erstmal unsere idioten zur strecke bringen bevor wir für den rest von europa den moralapostel spielen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



atibandi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> es stammt von einem reise veranstalter !
> 
> das ist der grund warum es z.b. in irland solche regelungen geschaffen werden das man gar keine fische mehr entnehmen darf!i


 
graumsan die Bilder, maßlos und verachtend #d

aber Frage:
Ist das Foto aus Irland? Du sagst "z.B. in Irland" ?

Reise Veranstalter? Wie alt ist das Bild? Ist es ein Werbebild, wenn ja, hofffentlich zur Werbung gefaked ...

Ist es ein deutscher Veranstalter?

BNitte schicke mir doch per PN den link !#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Sorry Leute, musste mal wieder aus rechtlichen Gründen eingreifen:
Bilder dürfen nicht veröffentlicht werden, wenn die Rechte nicht beim Veröffentlicher liegen oder vom Rechteinhaber keine schriftliche Erlaubnis vorliegt, die uns dann weitergeleitet wurde.

Wenns das Bild auch im Netz zu finden gibt, den Link zum Bild setzen statt das Bild hier rein stellen, dann kann uns kein übereifriger Anwalt was wollen.......


Davon ab:
Ist nicht die interessantere Frage, warum solche Massenfangbilder scheinbar immer noch anziehend auf Angler wirken??

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass Angler gerne (viele) Fische fangen?

Denn würden solche Bilder "allgemeine Entrüstung" (nicht nur "veröffentlichte Entrüstung" wie hier im Forum, sondern wirkliche!) bei der Mehrzahl der Angler hervorrufen, liese sich damit keine Reise verkaufen.

Wenn das aber augenscheinlich mit solchen Bildern möglich ist, ist dann der Verkäufer "schuld"??

Oder "die Angler"??


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Danke für deine PN

War mir schon klar, dass du den LINK mir nicht schicken kannst
und es war mir auch klar, dass das Foto NICHT in Irland gemacht wurde

War mir auch klar, dass es sich um ein Werbefoto auf einer HP handelt also gestellt ist ...

aber danke für die aufklärende PN 

irgendwie sehr polemisch, was du hier abziehst, aber im Trend des Boards !!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> und es war mir auch klar, dass das Foto NICHT in Irland gemacht wurde


Dann wärs ja auch im falschen Forum (hier Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland)....

)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Dann wärs ja auch im falschen Forum (hier Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland)....
> 
> )))


 
richtig )))))  

... aber eben als Land genannt .... 


auch ein Grund für mich,  in dem Posting eine spezielle Absicht zu vermuten


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@atibandi #h

hätte dir gerne auf deine 2. PN geanwortet, aber dein Postfach ist voll


----------



## atibandi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

welche absicht?


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



atibandi schrieb:


> @keevan
> es gibt überall leute die sich daneben benehmen aber in diesem fall sind "wir" deutschen es!
> und diese mentalität "aber die russen polen spanier oder sonst wer haben dies und das gemacht" ist genau so daneben!
> wir sollten erstmal unsere idioten zur strecke bringen bevor wir für den rest von europa den moralapostel spielen!



|good:
Die Jugend wird wieder


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Noch wissen wir ja nicht:

1. wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde
2. ob es deutsche Angler sind

wir wissen nur, dass es ein Werbefoto ist, und was wir von Werbefotos halten können, wissen wir auch.

bisher, trotz Bitten den LINK verweigert.


----------



## atibandi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

also mal ganz ehrlich:
das bild stammt von einem rein deutschen reise anbieter der NUR reisen nach schweden anbietet!
also wo soll das bild denn bitte sonst her sein?#d#d#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



atibandi schrieb:


> also mal ganz ehrlich:
> das bild stammt von einem rein deutschen reise anbieter der NUR reisen nach schweden anbietet!
> also wo soll das bild denn bitte sonst her sein?#d#d#d


 
solange du so pauschal redest, nehme ich dich nicht ernst ... und unterstelle dir eine spezielle Absicht, die dir den beifall der heischenden meute sicher sein kann ....|rolleyes

sehr provokant geschrieben, nix für ungut #h... aber sag doch mal fakten #c


----------



## atibandi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

wenn das keine fakten sind was sind denn dann fakten?
oder eher was wären den fakten für dich?


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



atibandi schrieb:


> wenn das keine fakten sind was sind denn dann fakten?
> oder eher was wären den fakten für dich?


 
sorry ... diese posting zeigt endgültig, dass du hier einen fakethread aufgemacht hast#d


----------



## CyKingTJ (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Naja, Fakethread hin oder her, ich denke die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass es Deutsche sind. Ob es nun so ist, find ich eigentlich recht egal. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel Polen ansehe, dort sind sehr viele Seen "LEERGEFISCHT". 

Ich brauche da keine großen Beweise ob deutsch oder nicht deutsch, Fakt ist, dass es eine Schweinerei ist so abzufischen und sich dann so zu präsentieren.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



atibandi schrieb:


> wenn das keine fakten sind was sind denn dann fakten?
> oder eher was wären den fakten für dich?



Dann gib nen Link her. Das sind Fakten. So ists nur Geschwätz.


----------



## CyKingTJ (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

http://www.pits-angelreisen.de/Neu/galerie/images/Rekordtag.jpg


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ich kann bei besten Willen NICHT rauslesen, dass das DEUTSCHE sind#c

egal aber in der Sache: Ein Reiseveranstalter sollte mehr Verantwortungsbewußtsein zeigen und
1. solches unterbinden
2. nicht auch noch publik machen als Werbung

unglaublich


----------



## Pilkman (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Übel, übel. 

Wenn ich ein gutgläubiger Mensch wäre, würde ich sagen, dass es da dann wohl den Rest des Jahres Hecht im Speckmantel und Brühe mit Hechtklößchen gab... |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> http://www.pits-angelreisen.de/Neu/galerie/images/Rekordtag.jpg



Ganz hervorragend...toller Anbieter.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Aber dein Threadtitel " AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen sind" ist etwas falsch #h ..

denn auf der Homepage wird ja geworben, dass OLLE, der Berufsfischer auf der Insel, gerne zeigt, wo man die meisten Hechte fängt und mitfährt, wenn es mal schlecht läuft ...

so ungerne ist man dort bei dem einheimischen Fischer wohl nicht gesehen |rolleyes ...

der Reiseveranstalter sollte sich mal ein paar Gedanken machen ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Also ich denke auch eher in die Richtung von Toni!

Es ist eigentlich verwerflich, wenn ein Reiseanbieter mit solchen Fängen wirbt!
Aber, er will ja potentielle Kunden anlocken...
Gibt doch auch genügend Norgereiseanbieter, die Bildern auf ihrer HP haben, wo *ein* Angler in mitten von *vielen* Fischen sitzt!
Wo garantiert mehr als 15 kg Filet rauskommen!
Doch das ist Werbung!!! Die gauckelt immer halb, beziehungsweise 3/8 Wahrheiten vor!!!
Nachbar Hobbyangler Hans Günther Fangsonstnix will doch, wenn er in ein Angelland fährt, auch mal nen Fisch mitnehmen!
Vielleicht seinen ersten Hecht überhaupt!
Und so'n Angler wie grad beschrieben wird nicht nen ganzen schwedisch/irischen See leerangeln, weil's an der Technik fehlt, oder auch die Urlaubszeit nicht nur mit Angeln verbracht werden soll. Gertrude Fangsonstnix (Anglers Gattin) will auch bissl mit ihrem Gatten durch's Land cruisen, vielleicht ein paar Elche gucken oder leckere Pilze pflücken...
Geschweige denn wird unser Hobbyangler böse von den Gastgebern angeguckt, wenn er den einen oder anderen Fisch mitnimmt!
Und jetzt hier über den achsobösen deutschen Fleischmacher zu schimpfen (wobei noch der Beweis für seine ethnische Herkunft fehlt), das halt ich auch nicht für wirklich toll!
Es gibt garantiert überall, weltweit, bei den Anhängern unserer Zunft, schwarze Schaafe! Find ich auch nicht schön, ganz klar!
Aber, ich denke, die Sportangler, die wirklich gezielt und mit Technik fangen, die lassen die meisten ihrer Fische nach einem kurzen Pic wieder zurück in ihr Element!


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Das ist eben keine Werbung sondern Abschreckung.
Damit wirbt man nur ein Klientel das man gar nicht haben will.


----------



## Dennert (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Iren jetzt drauf sind, aber vor wenigen Jahren haben sie noch alles, was nach Hecht roch totgeknüppelt. Egal ob 20cm oder 1,20m. Zum Schutz ihrer Forellen, wie sie meinten.
Taucher sind in die Flüsse gestiegen und haben die Hechte sogar harpuniert.
Mag sein, das solche Bilder bei einigen Iren sogar heute noch Wohlwollen auslöst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist eben keine Werbung sondern Abschreckung.
> Damit wirbt man nur ein Klientel das man gar nicht haben will.


 
Warum stellt er dann solche Fotos ein? |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum stellt er dann solche Fotos ein? |kopfkrat|rolleyes



Weil er wie viele nur vom Frühstück bis zum Mittagessen denkt.
Und nicht daran dass er morgen vielleicht auch noch Hunger hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie die Iren jetzt drauf sind, aber vor wenigen Jahren haben sie noch alles, was nach Hecht roch totgeknüppelt. Egal ob 20cm oder 1,20m. Zum Schutz ihrer Forellen, wie sie meinten.
> Taucher sind in die Flüsse gestiegen und haben die Hechte sogar harpuniert.
> Mag sein, das solche Bilder bei einigen Iren sogar heute noch Wohlwollen auslöst.


 
Habe ich im letzten Urlaub in Schweden miterleben dürfen.
"Säuberung des Sees von Hechten im Auftrag der Berufsfischer"; übernommen vom Trolling-Club Stockholm, die dann Container mit den Hechten gefüllt und vernichtet haben ...#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Weil er wie viele nur vom Frühstück bis zum Mittagessen denkt.
> Und nicht daran dass er morgen vielleicht auch noch Hunger hat.


 
eher aus dummen Profitdenken ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

*Anmerkung 1:*
*Angler 1*:
Hat ein prima Hechtgewässer vor der Haustür, kennt sich bestens aus, geht regelmäßig angeln. 

Fängt im Schnitt pro Angeltag 2 Hechte, kommt auf ca. 70 Angeltage pro Jahr, nimmt von den 140 gefangenen Hechten aber im Sinne der Bestandspflege nur ca. 20 mit.

*Angler 2*:
Ist im Angelurlaub um endlich mal Hechte zu fangen, da sein Hausgewässer kein Hechtgewässer ist.

Er fängt während seiner einen Angelurlaubswoche 140 Hechte, von denen er 20 mitnimmt.

Wer ist schlimmer, wer handelt verwerflicher?

*Anmerkung 2:*
Unabhängig um welchen Anbieter es sich handelt, wird wohl kein (Normaldenkender) darauf hinarbeiten, seine Geschäftsgrundlage zu zerstören.

Ist wieder so ne typische Geschichte, wo ohne Kenntnis der Fakten/Verhältnisse vor Ort Bilder be- oder abgeurteilt werden oder mit den Verhältnissen im eigenen Gewässer verglichen.

Bleibt natürlich jedem freigestellt, da ich aber diese Kenntnisse nicht habe, werde ich mich vornehm zurückhalten.............


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Thomas ...

mags ja Recht haben ...

aber wer diskutiert und hinterfragt schon die Fotos wie du gerade?

Die Signale aber, die von solchen EXTREMEN Fotos ausgehen, sind falsch ...


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> eher aus dummen Profitdenken ...



davon hab ich geredet. Er will JETZT sofort Kohle. Dass er nächstes Jahr auch noch Reisen anbieten will vergisst er...dann ist das Gewässer evtl. schon hinüber.

Richtig. Das was das Foto beim Betrachten aussagt ist schlecht. Falsches Signal wie Toni sagt, genau das ist es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> aber wer diskutiert und hinterfragt schon die Fotos wie du gerade?


Reicht doch, wenn ich immer wieder drauf hinweise)

Wir sind ja hier wieder beim allzeit beliebten Thema c+r und c+c.

Und da werde ich mich einfach immer gegen Verallgemeinerungen wehren - Ebenso gegen die Moralapostelei der Anhänger beider Fraktionen.

Es nervt halt, wenn da einige Missionare (beider Fraktionen, ohne jede persönliche Wertung!) meinen, in jedem mehr oder weniger passenden Thread ihre jeweilige Weltanschauung ohne Kenntnis der Fakten vor Ort verbreiten zu müssen....


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reicht doch, wenn ich immer wieder drauf hinweise)
> 
> Wir sind ja hier wieder beim allzeit beliebten Thema c+r und c+c.
> 
> ...


 
Die Diskussion über c+c und C+r sehe ich jetzt nicht, und auch nicht welche beiden Fraktionen gerade nerven?
Welcher gehöre ich denn sonst an und im Thread gerade?|rolleyes
Stelle das gerne mal zur Diskussion ...

Also nicht immer gleich ... 

Es geht hier über überzogene Fotos, die falsche Signale aussenden...
auch an Angler, die buchen und deine Hinweise und Relativierungen #6eben nicht lesen (sollte es überhaupt diese Angler geben ... kann ich mir nicht vorstellen#h)


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Geht doch gar nicht um C&R, sondern darum was das Foto aussagt. Damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Das soll Werbung für Sportangler sein? Das ist eher Werbung für nen Schlachthof. Damit lockt man doch nur Leute die ihr Urlaubsgeld wieder "reinfischen" wollen. Das hat doch nix mit C&R zu tun hier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Es geht hier über überzogene Fotos


"Überzogen" wäre das Foto, wenn es nicht real wäre, ansonsten stellt es Fakten dar. Wenn ein Foto die Realität darstellt, ist nicht das Foto, sondern höchstens die Realität "überzogen"...



> die falsche Signale aussenden...


Genau das ist wieder die Ansicht jedes Einzelnen, ob und in welcher Weise das falsche oder richtige Signale sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Überzogen" wäre das Foto, wenn es nicht real wäre, ansonsten stellt es Fakten dar. Wenn ein Foto die Realität darstellt, ist nicht das Foto, sondern höchstens die Realität "überzogen"...
> 
> 
> Genau das ist wieder die Ansicht jedes Einzelnen, ob und in welcher Weise das falsche oder richtige Signale sind.


 

Thomas .. deine "philosophischen" Anwandlungen sind widersinnig #h


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Darum gehts ja Thomas: für manche sind das sicher tolle Signale 
Und der Anbeiter wird sich in nem Jahr wundern warum keiner mehr hinwill (wenn leer ist).


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Thomas .. deine "philosophischen" Anwandlungen sind widersinnig



Nur weil ich nicht "aburteile", da mir die Kenntnisse vor Ort fehlen??

Ich kenne weder die Gewässergröße, die Produktionskraft des Gewässers, die jährliche Entnahmemenge an Fisch, etc., etc ud kann daher dieses Foto nicht in Relation dazu setzen......

Von daher werde ich mich wie gesagt jeder Be- oder Aburteilung enthalten.

Müssen ja andere nicht so halten (solange der Ton vernünftig bleibt....)

Ich finds eben immer wieder interessant, dass es zu einem "Tatbestand" oft viel mehr als nur eine Betrachtungsweise geben kann (und beurteile das auch nicht, sondern stelle das nur fest) ))


----------



## slowhand (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Der Titel des Bildes lautet "Rekordtag", woraus man schließen kann, daß nicht jeden Tag so abgeräumt wird. Außerdem weiß kein Mensch, ob die Hechte wirklich an einem Tag gefangen wurden, kann ja auch sein, daß sie zum Abschluß einer netten Angelwoche für's Foto aus der Kühlung geholt wurden. 
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, liegen da so ca. 20 Hechte, macht bei vier Anglern also 5 Fische pro Nase. Ist nicht gerade die Welt: Einen ißt man sofort, der Zweite kommt in die Truhe und mit dem Rest kann man die Verwandtschaft glücklich machen oder mal den Freundeskreis zum Grillen einladen.
Was allerdings richtig ist, ist die Tatsache, daß solche Bilder den Angler an sich in Verruf bringen und ein gefundenes Fressen für Aufhetzer sind. Allein aus diesem Grund sollte man als Reiseveranstalter solche Bilder nicht veröffentlichen...


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Thomas: es ist völlig belanglos welche Produktionskraft das Gewässer hat oder wie der Bestand ist.
Bei passender Werbung und den richtigen Kunden in ausreichenden Massen angelockt spielt das keine Rolle.
Dann dauerts vielleicht 12 Monate statt 2 Wochen bis leer ist.
Darum gehts doch auch gar nicht, wundert mich ein wenig dass du das nicht verstehst.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Was allerdings richtig ist, ist die Tatsache, daß solche Bilder den Angler an sich in Verruf bringen und ein gefundenes Fressen für Aufhetzer sind. Allein aus diesem Grund sollte man als Reiseveranstalter solche Bilder nicht veröffentlichen...



Genau richtig!
Es geht nur um die Wirkung des Fotos um sonst nichts. Wir kennen ja die Umstände nicht, nur das Foto. Und das ist nunmal völlig daneben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Bei passender Werbung und den richtigen Kunden in ausreichenden Massen angelockt spielt das keine Rolle.
> Dann dauerts vielleicht 12 Monate statt 2 Wochen bis leer ist.


Pure Spekulation ohne die Kenntnisse vor Ort.

Ich zumindest weiss nicht, wie viele Angelurlauber da während der Saison überhaupt unterkommen können, von daher kann ich nicht beurteilen ob das einen Einfluss auf die Population haben kann (da bist Du mir eben wahrscheinlich voraus))......


----------



## honeybee (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Also manchmal........nene

Norbet lass es doch gut sein. Schade um die vergeudete Zeit.|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pure Spekulation ohne die Kenntnisse vor Ort.
> 
> Ich zumindest weiss nicht, wie viele Angelurlauber da während der Saison überhaupt unterkommen können, von daher kann ich nicht beurteilen ob das einen Einfluss auf die Population haben kann (da bist Du mir eben wahrscheinlich voraus))......



Nein Thomas. Bin ich nicht. Das ist auch völlig egal, wir reden hier ja nicht drüber ob es schlecht ist da 20 Hechte rauszuholen. Muss es nicht sein, spielt auch keine Rolle.
Es geht darum dass das ein widerliches Foto ist und keine Werbung. Nur darum gehts.
Dann gefällt dir halt die Begründung nicht warum es widerlich ist, aber gefallen tut dir das Foto hoffe ich zumindest wohl auch nicht oder?


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo, 
egal ob es deutsche sind oder ausländer, einen menschen zu formen, dass er die natur schützt, da er sie braucht, kann man nur in den jungen jahren, wenn da die erziehung gefehlt hat bzw. nicht richtig war, dann schlägt sich dieses nieder  - auch beim angler noch im hohen alter.

Das bild spricht eine deutliche sprache.

Berufsfischer sehen dieses anders - da zählt das geld. Aber auch da wird ein fehler gemacht- sie sollen alles raus holen und das geld auf der bank arbeiten lassen- dann muss man nicht mehr arbeiten oder umschulen, wenn es nicht richtig angelegt wurde, da keine fische mehr da sind. 

Nun sind die menschen zum glück unterschiedlich - das macht ja das leben so interessant und man kann bedingt durch die regionen und rassen und relionen oder was auch immer, sie nicht untereinander vergleichen - die menschen aus den nordischen ländern sind anders als die pygmänen im regenwald und die menschen aus den ostländer anders als die ehem. menschenfresser auf guinea. Jedoch ernähren sie sich alle - jeder auf seine weise. Nun kann ich die gesichter nicht erkennen, da sie durchgestrichen sind - jedenfalls kommen sie nicht aus guinea, da sie fischsüchtig sind ein tolles ritualfoto
unser zeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> http://www.pits-angelreisen.de/Neu/galerie/images/Rekordtag.jpg


Thx for link.

@all
Sagt mal bitte, wie neurotisch seid ihr denn eigentlich?

Ich will jetzt nicht gleich die ganz große ausschweifende Kelle holen, von wegen wer und was und wo überall sinnlos Fische gekillt werden. 
Auf dem Bild sind einige Angler und einige tote Hechte, klar. 4 Angler und 21 Hechte. macht 5,25 Hechte pro Angler.
Was soll daran bitte ein Problem sein, daß ist ganz normal z.B. in Schweden sowas zu fangen, und meist auch zu entnehmen. 
Wenn Wagenladungsweise Hechte in die Wiesen gedonnert werden, also Unkrautfisch (von den einheimischen Schweden wohlgemerkt), dann schwillt mir schon der Kamm, die sehen das aber ganz entspannt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich nicht "aburteile", da mir die Kenntnisse vor Ort fehlen??


 
Das ist doch der springende Punkt.

Ein Foto ist eine Botschaft, besonders wenn es als Werbung für eine Angelreise steht ...
Werbung soll anlocken, Begierden wecken, Erwartungen aufbauen, geil (  ) machen !!

Das Foto soll Kunden anlocken und nicht zur Diskussion und nächtlichem Grübeln anregen !

Werbefotos senden Signale aus für Leute, die das Produkt noch NICHT kennen, also eben die Kenntisse vor Ort nicht haben.

Das ist das fatale an der Sache. Eine Botschaft, die falsch ist, eben weil sie so absolut als sprichwörtliches "BILD" dasteht.

Du kennst wömöglich meine Einstellung zu C+R, selbst hast du meinen Untertitel im Profil vor einem Jahr hierzu gelöscht, als jeder Thread totge*c+r*t wurde.
Und obwohl ich mich nicht als Moralapostel fühle, und sogar fast wie du den Thread und das Foto in seiner Aussage und den emotionalen Reaktionen kritisierte, 
finde trotzdem auch ich dieses Foto in der HP als Werbung für falsch (und um das geht es hier doch ..nicht bum c+c und c+r).

Schön, dass es andere Meinungen gibt und oft liegen diese, wenn man differenzierter den JEWEILIGEN Kontext berücksichtigt, gar nicht weit auseinander ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Schön, dass es andere Meinungen gibt und oft leigen diese, wenn man differenzierter den JEWEILIGEN Kontext berücksichtigt, gar nicht weit auseinander


))))
Und genau darum wehre ich mich immer (wieder) gegen einseitiges "draufhauen" ))



> Es geht darum dass das ein widerliches Foto ist und keine Werbung. Nur darum gehts


Rein persönliche Einschätzung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ))))
> Und genau darum wehre ich mich immer (wieder) gegen einseitiges "draufhauen" ))


 

"einseitiges draufhauen" gibt es bei Botschaften, die in eine Richtung gesendet werden, nicht, ..

dadurch aber schlechte Werbung )))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> dadurch aber schlechte Werbung


Das geht mich nun aber gar nix, ob (und welche) Anbieter gute oder schlechte Werbung machen (zudem ich das auch nicht beurteilen kann, vielleicht "wirkt" die Werbung ja, damit wäre sie gut....)


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das geht mich nun aber gar nix, ob Anbieter gute oder schlechte Werbung machen (zudem ich das auch nicht beurteilen kann, vielleicht "wirkt" die Werbung ja, damit wäre sie gut....)


 
sicherlich wird sie wirken ... das wird ja hier "fraktionsübergreifend und modunabhängig" befürchtet
Fazit :"schlecht" ist im Auge des Betrachters, aber immerhin war ich mal mit Norbert dakor :m... fast (und soll nicht wieder vorkommen, damit es spannend bleibt|rolleyes)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Fazit :"schlecht" ist im Auge des Betrachters,


So isses ))



> aber immerhin war ich mal mit Norbert dakor ... fast (und soll nicht wieder vorkommen, damit es spannend bleibt


Interessante Anmerkung )))


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ja interessant, ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Allein das zeigt schon dass das Bild fraktionsübergreifend nicht besonders gut ankommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Mir gefällts (das Bild) ))
Alleine schon, weil es für Diskussionen sorgt ))


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir gefällts (das Bild) ))
> Alleine schon, weil es für Diskussionen sorgt ))


 
eben, Thomas, eben

Hey Norbert, für diese mal #g


----------



## Schwedenulli (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ))))
> Und genau darum wehre ich mich immer (wieder) gegen einseitiges "draufhauen" ))
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Wäre dieses Bild auf meiner HP, wäre dieser Thread schon wieder gesperrt.


Stimmt, weil Du immer (wieder) versuchst schleichzuwerben.



> Jedenfalls nicht für Leute, die nicht auch für Werbung bezahlen.


Ganz genau, es gibt halt seriöse, weniger seriöse und unseriöse (wobei ich hier definitiv nicht behaupte Du wärst unseriös)...........


----------



## Hendreich (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo
Ich würde mir das Bild auch gern mal anschauen, aber wo ist der Link dazu ? Im ersten Tread kann ich nichts finden.


----------



## Hendreich (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Alles klar. Weiß jetzt bescheid. Kein Bild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

http://www.pits-angelreisen.de/Neu/galerie/images/Rekordtag.jpg


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit worüber ihr diskutiert.

Wenn das Bild nützlich ist um Kunden zu werben, dann ist es doch gut. Wenn das Gewässer in ein paar Jahren tot ist, dann geht der Veranstalter pleite und alles wird wieder gut.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Eben )


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ne der geht nicht pleite der schickt die Heuschrecken ins nächste Gewässer.
Die Ansässigen kommen dann wieder hier ins Board und beschweren sich über "Hechtbäume" und ähnliche Auswüchse.
Schlecht für den Ruf des deutschen Anglers (siehe Threadtitel). Wobei der Ruf leider genau stimmt. Das werden wir nur nicht ändern können.


----------



## Lucius (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Sorry, das ich so spitz hier rein steche, aber irgendwie ist das eine Diskussion um des diskutieren willens....
Es ist doch gut, das bei den meisten von uns solch ein Bild eher Ekel und Bestürzung hervorruft, das zeigt uns doch, das wir mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand gesegnet sind und eine gesunde Einstellung zur Natur haben,Ok...
Aber nichtsdestotrotz hat Thomas recht, hier wird diskutiert und Tatsachen vorrausgesetzt, die wir gar nicht wissen können, weiß mittlerweile jemand welches gewässer das war und wie dort der fischbestand ist!?
Also sind die ewigen Behauptung " da ist bald leer" schon etwas aus der Luft gegriffen....
Weiß jemand ob das ,wie schon beschrieben , vielleicht nicht sogar mit Wohlwollen der dort ansässigen Bevölkerung geschehen ist!?
Insofern ist doch die behauptung das wir im Ausland als Angler nicht gern gesehen werden aus der Luft gegriffen...

Ich finde solch eine Zurschaustellung ebenso wiederwärtig und frage mich , ob es den Herren nicht genügen würde sich ein tolles Auto oder Handy zu kaufen um ihren "Hahnenkamm" zu schwellen, dann würden keine Fische dafür herhalten müssen...#q

Aber eine Art von Stolz über einen tollen Fang ist uns allen doch nicht fremd,oder?
Wie in vielen Dingen ist das Maß entscheidend, und das muss man ganz klar sagen, fehlt bei solch einer darstellung einer "Ausbeute"...


Diskutiert doch nicht so emotional über etwas , was wir hier im und übers Forum nicht ändern könen,denn sonst diskutieren wir hier irgendwann noch über die Mechanismen des Kapitalismus der solche "Werbung" bedingt.
Lasst uns weiter mit guten Beispiel vorangehen, damit wenigstens unsere Jugend wieder etwas Respekt vor der Natur bekommt , oder nutzt die Energie und Zeit die ihr hier in solch ein Thema steckt doch lieber mal, um die "schwarzen Schafe" vor unsere eigene Haustüre zu kehren....
Wenn es hier z.B. Postings gibt, wo Leute fragen, ob,wo und wie Sie Schwarzangeln können, und ihnen dann hier dazu noch Tips gegeben werden, etc....., dann ist dieser threat reine Augenwischerei.....

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Gut und differenziert betrachtet, Lucius!


----------



## Hendreich (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Wir haben 2001 mit vier Anglern 87 Hechte in 7 Tagen gefangen. Davon haben wir 3 Hechte mit nach Hause genommen. Ich will bloß sagen das nicht alle so sind.


----------



## herrm (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Das Bild ist für mich keine gute Werbung.
Für andere die über den Fischreichtums an Hechten in Schweden nichts wissen ist es viell. ansprechend was man da fangen kann .
Glaube auch kaum , dass die mehrzahl der Angler nicht so viele Hechte abschlagen wie da abgebildet werden.

Man was ja auch nicht ob das Bild nur für Werbezwecke gestellt wurde, oder ob es da üblich ist ,so mit Fischen umzugehen.

kann aber auch sein ,dass die Angler am letzten tag die Strecke gefangen haben und sie die frisch mitnehmen wollten und alle anderen zurücksetzten, die sie während ihres Urlaubs gefangen haben.


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

moin.:
ich stehe sowieso nicht auf 
"wer hat den grössten längsten/die meisten
fische gefangen-bilder.."
(was nicht heisst,das ich nicht stolz bin auf einen kapitalen fang)
würde mich nur abschrecken, da ne unterkunft zu buchen..
naja,geschmackssache..

greetz
hans


----------



## Schwedenulli (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil Du immer (wieder) versuchst schleichzuwerben.
> Ganz genau, es gibt halt seriöse, weniger seriöse und unseriöse (wobei ich hier definitiv nicht behaupte Du wärst unseriös)...........


@ Thomas
Bleiben ja nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten - hoffe Du entscheidest Dich nicht öffentlich für die falsche!
Wo, wie und wann schleichwerbe ich? Wann habe ich einen Link zu meiner HP eingefügt oder ähnliches?
Glaub`es oder lass`es:
Ohne "arrogant" wirken zu wollen - Wir haben es tatsächlich nicht nötig im Anglerboard zu werben - erst recht nicht zu "schleichwerben"!
Tatsache ist aber: Unsere Gäste haben oft im Board positiv über Ihre Urlaube bei uns berichtet. Das ist natürlich gute Werbung!In letzter Zeit werden diese User - die sich sicher viel Arbeit machen mit Ihren Berichten - aber ständig per PN von Seiten des AB "ermahnt" KEINEN LINK zu uns zu setzen, in die Berichte eingefügte Links werden entfernt. - "damit es nicht wieder Ärger gibt" ;+. Kaum noch jemand traut sich "Ulli und Mona" zu schreiben - vielleicht noch U+M.
So etwas nenne *ich* Zensur - und somit unseriös.
Mal abgesehen von den ganzen ( gesponsorten / gesteuerten? ) Gegenstatements, die z.T. unterste Schublade sind und wo KEINER von Seiten des AB reagiert - Wo doch sonst immer so auf den "guten Ton" geachtet wird . 
Auch Bilder wie das im Thread / Link gezeigte findest Du bei uns nicht - weil wir auch so etwas nicht nötig haben - und auch *NICHT ZULASSEN *bei uns am Åsnen.
Wenn dieser Thread dazu beiträgt, daß derart Hechtgeile Typen demnächst weiter in den Norden fahren - also am Åsnen vorbei - dann hat er *für uns* schon was Gutes gebracht.#6

In diesem Sinne:

Petri Heil aus Schweden an alle verantwortungsvollen Angler!

Schwedenulli#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Lass gut sein Ulli, wenn Dus eh nicht nötig hast, was regts Dich auf??

Und ja, die Berichte Deiner Gäste werden mit äußerster Sorgfalt gelesen (vor allem die vielen, die sich anmelden und nur einen oder zwei Beiträge zu Deiner Anlage schreiben und dann sieht/hört man nix mehr von denen...) und da wird dann im Interesse der seriös werbenden Kunden sowie der Anglerboardmitglieder eingeschritten. 

Geschickt gemacht, zugegeben......

Kannst meine Vorgehensweise auch gerne Zensur nennen.

Was ich von Deiner Vorgehensweise halte, schreibe ich lieber nicht, sonst müsst ich mich selber zensieren....

Und ich habe auch keinerlei Problem damit, wenn Du andere Foren statt des Anglerboards heimsuchst.

Das Anglerboard seriös nutzen ist die eine Sache - Das Anglerboard ausnutzen eine ganz andere.

Und zweimal darfst Du raten, in welchem Fall wir einschreiten....


Und damit wieder Schluss mit Offtopic, Du durftest das hier ablassen und damit soll gut sein.


----------



## aal-andy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ich sehe dieses Bild eher als reines Werbefoto - wahrscheinlich sogar gestellt. Es spricht auf jedenfall mehrere Fraktionen von Anglern an, im negativen Sinne die Moralapostel, denen damit ja indirekt mitgeteilt wird, hier kann man noch Hechte fangen, im Positiven die Kochtopfangler, damit ist auf jeden Fall das Ziel dieser Werbung erreicht. Für die letztendliche Verwertung ist ja nicht der Anbieter, sondern jeder Angler für sich selbst verantwortlich. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich solche Dinge mehr als gelassen, und würde mir erst gar keinen Kopf darüber machen. Ein Foto mit vielen Objekten der Begierde zieht auf jeden Fall besser, als immer nur ein einzelner Fisch im Arm. Wie oft sehen wir Fangstrecken mit Aalen, Forellen oder Dorsche, wo wesentlich mehr Stückzahlen auf eine Person kommen als auf diesem Bild. Sollte allerdings die Anzahl der Hechte denen der erlaubten Fangmenge überschreiten (kenne mich mit den Mitnahmemengen in dem besagten Land nicht so aus), ist das Foto zugegebener Maßen mehr als unglücklich, dem pflichte ich uneingeschränkt bei.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

das hier gefällt mir übrigens genauso wenig und das schon seit jahren:





Hab zwar selber auch schon solche gemacht (Forellenanfischen hust), aber ich mach keine Werbung damit


----------



## j4ni (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Letzlich ist dieser Thread, wie viele Ähnliche in letzter Zeit, und die Empörung auch nur ein wenig aufgebauschte Gewissensberuhigung und Selbstabsolution dadurch an fremde Nasen zu fassen und/oder mal wieder den guten alten Zeigefinger raus zu holen und sich selbst ein wenig auf die Schulter zu klopfen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Lucius (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Good Posting j4ni!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



j4ni schrieb:


> Letzlich ist dieser Thread, wie viele Ähnliche in letzter Zeit, und die Empörung auch nur ein wenig aufgebauschte Gewissensberuhigung und Selbstabsolution dadurch an fremde Nasen zu fassen und/oder mal wieder den guten alten Zeigefinger raus zu holen und sich selbst ein wenig auf die Schulter zu klopfen....


 

hätte ich gewußt, dass da ein Gedankenleser und gar Psychologe sitzt :m .. ohja Herr Doktor, jetzt weiß ich, was ich wirklich denke #6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


 
Thomas, diese deine Reaktion zeigt, wie so oft in letzter Zeit, dass du an einer Diskussion und einem Gedankenaustausch nicht interessiert bist, ....
na dann klatsche Beifall und höhne zu herabwertendem ...
... wie armseelig doch


----------



## j4ni (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> hätte ich gewußt, dass da ein Gedankenleser und gar Psychologe sitzt :m .. ohja Herr Doktor, jetzt weiß ich, was ich wirklich denke #6





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> irgendwie sehr polemisch, was du hier abziehst, aber im Trend des Boards !!!!!



naja viel spass weiterhin...und äh sehe ich da nicht einen Muskie auf dem Photo?


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@ Lucius - sehr gut, sehr gut kann ich nur sagen!

Ach, werbung soll es sein, wie ich lese - sah so aus als hätte man die tiere erschossen. Die zielgruppe wurde verfehlt - jedoch einige rambos wird man schon damit ansprechen. da das bild zündstoff liefert - geschickt, geschickt.
Hier lernt man ja noch etwas von "werbepsychologie"


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@j4ni

aus dem Kontext gerissene Satzteile ergeben keine sinnigen und aussagekräftige Zitate. Wenn du mich schon zitirst, dann wenigsten sinnvoll ...
Lese bitte einfach mal mein anfängliches Posting und die Postings davor und versuche den Kontext zu vestehen. 



j4ni schrieb:


> naja viel spass weiterhin...und äh sehe ich da nicht einen Muskie auf dem Photo?


 
Auch da total daneben, denn über Muskies habe ich nie geredet und diskutiert, sondern bin rein auf das vorgegebene Beispiel, die Thematik Regenbogenforelle/Bachforelle in Bezug auf Evolution eingestiegen ...

versuche den Kontext auch hier zu verfolgen und zu verstehen oder einfach mal mitzudenken


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hey Toni locker bleiben!

Das ist der neue Diskussionsstil oder Diskussionsverhinderungsstil. Es ist zur Zeit etwas en Vogue Menschen die über ihr tun differenziert nachdenken als Moralisten, Moralapostel oder ... moment ich muss kurz nachdenken als Ökoterroristen oder soziopathische Ökoromantiker zu diffamieren.

Was ich interessant finde, ist das jemand der in Schweden zahlende Angelgäste beherbergt und dass an einem See der eine eindeutige Entnahmeregelung hat zweimal so ein Thema anschiebt.

Was ist der Hintergrund? Geschäftsinteresse? Mit gleichzeitig moralisch-ethisch sauberer Weste?

Das so ein Foto auf einer Website auftaucht, die angelnde Kunden ansprechen soll ist ja wohl nun mehr als normal. Angeltouristen wollen normalerweise Fische fangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele diese Fotos mit sabbernden Mund betrachtet haben und sich wegen dieses Threads entschlossen haben genau dort hinzufahren.

Lieber Schwedenulii,
wo liegt denn bei dir die Grenze ab der einer deiner Gäste des Hauses verwiesen wird? Bei 5 Hechten, bei 10 Zandern oder bei einer Gesamtmenge von 20 Kapitalen?

Achja darüber musst du dir ja keine Gedanken machen, wie schon erwähnt...

Schwedenulli sieht also bei sich deutsche Angler nicht gerne.

Da wir über alle anderen Umstände, bezüglich dieses Fotos nichts wissen, sollten wir vielleicht dieses als wesentlichen Erkenntnisgewinn mitnehmen.

Uli


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Der Veranstalter war ja gerade hier und hat das gelesen.

Er wird nun so klug und diplomatisch sein und sogleich das Foto aus der HP rausnehmen #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hey Toni locker bleiben!
> 
> Das ist der neue Diskussionsstil oder Diskussionsverhinderungsstil. Es ist zur Zeit etwas en Vogue Menschen die über ihr tun differenziert nachdenken als Moralisten, Moralapostel oder ... moment ich muss kurz nachdenken als Ökoterroristen oder soziopathische Ökoromantiker zu bezeichnen.


 
So ist es .. so sehe ich es auch .. locker bleibe ich, finde es halt nur schade, weil ich an Meinungsaustausch interessiert bin ...


----------



## j4ni (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Also ich habe den Kontext tatsächlich nicht verstanden, da du dich (anscheinend) auf den Inhalt einer pm zwischen dir und dem Themenstarter beziehst (was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen hätte) und wollte deiner Reaktion auf meine Worte (die nicht auf dich gemünzt waren aber jeder zieht sich...) einfach nur ein an der Stelle (finde ich) passendes Zitat von dir entgegenstellen. Die Geschichte mit den Muskies habe ich nur erwähnt, da du in dem Thread (wieder ganz subjektiv und nur in meinen Augen) dich naja sagen wir mal (ganz wertfrei) dort ähnlich verhältst wie hier. Aber wenn es dich beruhigt ändere ich mein erstes Posting um:  

Ich ganz persönlich finde: Letzlich ist dieser Thread, wie viele Ähnliche in letzter Zeit, und die Empörung auch in meinen Augen nur ein wenig aufgebauschte Gewissensberuhigung und Selbstabsolution dadurch an fremde Nasen zu fassen und/oder mal wieder den guten alten Zeigefinger raus zu holen und sich selbst ein wenig auf die Schulter zu klopfen. Andere hingegen finden vollkommen zu Recht, dass man äh worum ging es nochmal achja dass man Photos deutscher Reiseanbieter besser auf ihre eventuelle Aussenwirkung kontrollieren sollte und Menschen die andere Meinung sind die die die sollten am besten Mal mitdenken oh den smiley vergessen mitdenken  so....

Naja eigentlich wollte ich (keine diskusion verhindern oder irgendjemanden als Moralisten (ich hab irgendwie verpasst wann das zur Beleidigung wurde|kopfkrat)) nur sagen, dass:
a) es letzlich allein auf das Verhalten jeden Einzelnen am Wasser ankommt und nicht hier im AB und 
b) wenn man lange im Kreis rennt hilft es einfach mal stehen zu bleiben bzw "es ist schon alles gesagt worden, nur noch nicht von jedem"

So alles weitere was meine Person oder meine Aussagen betriff gerne via pm und nicht hier im Werbephotosthread...


----------



## blinkerputzer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo.

Die Masse statt Klasse Angler sind nicht nur im Ausland nicht gerne gesehen.

Schon mal beim Hochseeangeln darauf geachtet,wie viele untermaßige Dorsche in die Fischkisten wandern? |gr: Immer mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung, "die gehen doch sowieso kaputt".
Nur ein Beispiel.

Wie im richtigen Leben auch, gibt es auch unter den Anglern einige Hohlköpfe.

Petri Heil  MfG  "b"


----------



## Nomade (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

http://www.amator-balikcilik.com/galeri/data/media/34/IMG_0188.jpg


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Schwedenulli sieht also bei sich deutsche Angler nicht gerne.



Damit ist er nicht allein. Aber das bezieht sich kaum auf alle deutschen Angler sondern nur auf die welche ein solches Foto anspricht. Eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen...
Naja ich würde gerne mich gerne weiter geistig duellieren, aber ich sehe ihr seid unbewaffnet.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@Norber F 
Ich gebe Dir Recht in Hinblick darauf, dass ein solches Bild auf der Homepage eines Angelreiseveranstalters evtl. die falschen Gäste anlockt. Für den Reiseveranstalter gibt es aber naturgemäss keine falschen Gäste, weil alle den gleichen Preis bezahlen. Ein solches Bild in Händen von Peta oder anderen Aktivisten ist sicher auch nicht gut für unser Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit. 

Was Du aber bedenken solltest, in Skandinavien behandeln die Einheimischen Hechte teilweise wie Unkraut. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich im Fernsehen (N 3) einen Bericht über einen Wettbewerb in Finnland gesehen, wo die Einheimischen bei Dunkelheit mit starken Scheinwerfern im flachen Wasser/Kraut die Hechte quasi hypnotisiert haben und sie dann mit Forken abgestochen haben. So wie die Fische aussahen war das auch noch zur Laichzeit. Die haben Hunderte Hechte abgemetzelt. Und das Ganze auch noch als Wettbewerb mit Siegerehrung und Preisgeld, kannst Dir ja vorstellen wie "engagiert" die waren.
Nochmal zu dem Bild!
Wenn 4 Angler in einem Angelurlaub 21 Hechte entnehmen kann ich daran eigentlich nichts finden, wenn sie das 14 Tage täglich so durchziehen ist es eine Sauerei.

Aber ob das in Schweden unbedingt die deutschen Angler in Mißkredit bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## aal-andy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ich finde die Überschrift und das Thema des Threats nicht weniger provuzierend, verallgemeinernd, vorverurteilend und überflüssig als das eigentliche Bild, um das es da geht. Und beides scheint auch immer wieder zum Erfolg zu führen - es springen immer wieder Leute drauf an. Ich habe immer so den Eindruck, dass Länder wie Skandinavien, Holland oder England immer wieder als "Heilige Länder" im Umgang mit der Fischverwertung vorgeschoben werden, für mich erwähnenswerter sind eigentlich nur die offeneren Fischereigesetze, so dass jedem Angler wesentlich mehr Spielraum mit der Verwertung und dem Umgang mit dem Fisch gelassen werden. Und diese Länder scheinen nach aussen hin Ihre Vermarktung der Fischwirtschaft besser präsentieren zu können. Auch in diesen Ländern werden Fische , auch von Einheimischen, regelmäßig entnommen. Ist natürlich auch keine dumme Sache nach außen hin es so aussehen zulassen, als wäre es eine Unart einen Fisch mitzunehmen, hält sich nämlich der Gast dementsprechend dran, ist dies ja auch letztendlich besser für den eigenen Fischbestand.


----------



## Schwedenulli (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hey Toni locker bleiben!
> 
> Das ist der neue Diskussionsstil oder Diskussionsverhinderungsstil. Es ist zur Zeit etwas en Vogue Menschen die über ihr tun differenziert nachdenken als Moralisten, Moralapostel oder ... moment ich muss kurz nachdenken als Ökoterroristen oder soziopathische Ökoromantiker zu diffamieren.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Uli!

Es ist angekommen, daß dieses Foto *NICHT* unsere Gäste darstellt und *NICHT auf unserer HP ist?* Bevor Du also weiterhin bescheuerte Texte wie den hier "Schwedenulli sieht also bei sich deutsche Angler nicht gerne" loslässt, denke einfach mal nach, worum es eigentlich geht!


Schwedenulli

P.S.: Bevor ich es vergesse:
Niemand wird "des Hauses verwiesen" - aber wer eine solche Strecke *toter* Hechte präsentiert ( an einem Tag ), wird bei uns nicht wieder buchen können.
Soviel bin ich - denke ich - dem See und den nachfolgenden Anglern schuldig.
Und wenn deshalb solche Leute gar nicht erst buchen bei uns: SUPER! - dann ist Platz für verantwortungsvolle Angler!
Zum Glück geht das inzwischen!


----------



## der-Marcel (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

muss schon sagen die werbung hat das erreicht was sie soll. 
alle reden drüber, ob nu gut oder schlecht is doch wurcht. sollte der anbieter dieser reisen hier mitlesen wird der sich bestimmt ins fäustchen lachen und dich über die hohen besucherzahlen seiner hp freuen. einer wird schon drauf hängenbleiben das man ja selbst auch ma so nen fang machen will!


----------



## aal-andy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



der-Marcel schrieb:


> muss schon sagen die werbung hat das erreicht was sie soll.
> alle reden drüber, ob nu gut oder schlecht is doch wurcht. sollte der anbieter dieser reisen hier mitlesen wird der sich bestimmt ins fäustchen lachen und dich über die hohen besucherzahlen seiner hp freuen. einer wird schon drauf hängenbleiben das man ja selbst auch ma so nen fang machen will!


 
Immerhin hat dieses Board mit Abstand mehr Besucher als die Seiten des Reiseveranstalters. Da muss man ja schon fast überlegen, ob man in Sachen Eigenwerbung demnächst nicht selber so´n Ding hier aufzieht. (@Thomas: war nur´n Scherz !!)


----------



## Pits Angelreise (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde,  Hechtangler, liebe Spinnfischer usw.

Nachdem ich jetzt sogar Droh- bzw. Schimpfanrufe bekam (und ich gar nicht wusste warum, bis dann einer sagte guck doch mal im „Anglerboard“ nach) habe ich jetzt unsere Seite mit den Bildchen aus dem Schärengarten entfernt. Ich werde die Seiten überarbeiten! Versprochen!

Lieber „atibandi“ woher willst Du wissen dass es Deutsche auf dem Bild sind???? Wir haben Gäste aus Österreich, Italien, aus der Schweiz, Franzosen, Holländer, auch Dänen, Tschechen und auch Polen. 

Einigen wir uns darauf dass das Gäste von 
*Pit´s* Angelreisen waren. O.K.?

Einerseits will man den Gästen doch zeigen was alles möglich ist und andererseits will man auch niemanden vergraulen. Das ist schwer.
Wer bei uns schon gebucht hat wird unsere Infomappe kennen in der wir deutlich auf eine angemessene Hechtentnahme hinweisen.

Aufmerksame Betrachter des Bildes werden festgestellt haben dass es ausnahmslos  sehr schöne Hechte (keiner unter 70 cm) waren. Unser Schonmaß ist 60 cm! 
Ein Traumnachmittag für diese Angelgruppe! Bei einem so riesigem Gebiet wie dem Schärengarten von S:t Anna (ca. 2000 Inseln) sind solche Fänge immer möglich. 

Die Mitnahmemöglichkeit unserer Gäste haben wir durch ein kleines Gefrierfach beschränkt.
(60 Liter) Bei uns gibt es keine Gefriertruhen!

Befremdend für mich dass sich ein anderer Ferienhausvermieter negativ über dieses Foto äußert, gleichzeitig aber seine Häuser während der Hechtlaichzeit an Hechtangler vermietet. Das ist an Perversion nicht mehr zu übertreffen.

Unsere Saison beginnt nicht vor Anfang Mai, erst sollen die Hechtdamen laichen dann können die Angler kommen. Somit sind solche Fänge wie auf dem Foto zu sehen auch für die Zukunft gesichert. 

Noch nie wurden bei uns so viele Meterhechte wie in der Saison 2007 gefangen!! Ein gutes Zeichen unsere Maßnahme greift! Daher werde ich in den „Neuen Impressionen“ auf unserer Webseite nur mehr kapitale Hechte zeigen. Bin neugierig wie groß das Geschrei dann sein wird.

Eines bleibt unbestritten. Der schwedische Schärengarten ist und bleibt das beste Hechtrevier der Welt!

Grüße an alle Schwedenfreunde + Hechtangler

Pit

P.S.: Erstaunlich das erst nach sechs Jahren jemand das Bild negativ aufgefallen ist! ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hervorragende Stellungnahme!

Respekt!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Haare rauf,

ich habe in diesem Thraed nur den Erstbericht und dann die letzte Seite lesen. Es reicht mir, alles dazwischen interessiert mich nicht mehr. Bald lese ich hier gar nicht mehr.

Dieter


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

....perfekte werbung...danke

ps: wie viele norge reisende/veranstalter berichten hier ueber unmengen von gefangenen fisch....dorsch, butt, koehler,leng und lumb, steinbeisser, heilli, seeteufel...und alle sagen nur petrie...nach angaben einiger angler hat man schon mach einem tag 150kg filet....was mach ich dann die restlichen 13 tage und wohin mit dem fisch....ich finde es nicht verwerflich nur zum nachdenken....

hilsen andré


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Vlt. solltest du dich wirklich mal einlesen, was dort oben derzeit passiert. Viele Anbieter haben keine Massenfischbilder mehr in ihren Katalogen, viele führen eigene Mindestmaße ein. Es entstehen immer mehr Hütten, die Familienurlaub erlauben und fördern. Gezieltes Angeln und Angeln mit unterschiedlichen Methoden werden getestet und den Gästen nahegebracht usw., usf. Und ich kenne einige Auswirkungen dieser Sachen in meiner nächsten Umgebung. Regelrechte Fleischmacher ( sie verwenden aber ihren Fisch in ihrer Familie selbst) fahren nicht mehr nach Norwegen! Dafür war ich letztes Jahr mit Freunden oben und selbst meine Schwägerin überlegt sich, Familienurlaub mit Kind und Kegel in Norwegen zu machen. Selbstverständlich möchte auch ich dort oben so viel wie möglich angeln, aber man kann auch das, ohne gleich nach 2 gefangenen Fischen aufzuhören. Wenn möglich, releasen, Angeltechnik wechseln, gezielter angeln. ( z.B. keine Beifänger mehr, Naturköderangeln o.ä. )
P.S. Und wer jetzt feststellt, daß auch ich mal anders geredet habe:
1. Lerne auch ich dazu und ich habe es im letzten Jahr festgestellt- der ständige Wechsel der Angelmethoden brachte viel Spaß.
2. Wurde ich durch die 15 kg- Regel dazu "gezwungen", umzudenken.
3. Habe ich letztes Jahr kaum größere Fische gefangen.:q:c Aber auch z.B. Makrelen u.ä. können Spaß machen, der Drill eines "Tigers" um die 45 cm macht richtig Laune an der leichten Spinnrute. Weiter nördlich kann das Angeln auf größere Zielfische wie den Heilbutt bestimmt auch Spannung bringen. Und die fängt man eben nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## fjord-dusty (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@Dirk: nur für dieses eine Posting von Dir hat sich das Lesen dieses ansonsten sehr *hust* Threads absolut gelohnt! #6

Erinner mich beim nächsten Norwegentreffen mal dran.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Hallo Uli!
> 
> Es ist angekommen, daß dieses Foto *NICHT* unsere Gäste darstellt und *NICHT auf unserer HP ist?* Bevor Du also weiterhin bescheuerte Texte wie den hier "Schwedenulli sieht also bei sich deutsche Angler nicht gerne" loslässt, denke einfach mal nach, worum es eigentlich geht!
> 
> ...


 
Du das ist auch schon vorher total angekommen. Aber du fragst doch keinen ob er Kochtopfangler ist, bei der Buchungsbestätigung oder doch? 
Auch das du niemanden des Hauses verweist ist schon klar. Was heißt überhaupt (an einem Tag). Ich könnte keine drei solcher Fische in einer Woche verwerten und wenn ich Hecht essen will dann kann ich ihn auch hier fangen.

Erst kommt das Fressen und dann die Moral.

Uli


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Keiner weiss definitv die Hintergründe und Tatsachen des Photos..

aber immer feste drauf,...

sollte Pit wirklich Droh-oder Schmipfanrufe erhalten haben,..,dann kann ich nur sagen bitter, bitter.

Aber immer weiter mit der Grundsatzdiskussion ohne Tatsachenhintergrund..

kopfschüttelnd#d#d
noworkteam

Moralisten sind Leute, die sich jedes Vergnügen versagen, außer jenem, sich in das Vergnügen anderer Leute einzumischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Keiner weiss definitv die Hintergründe und Tatsachen des Photos..


Und in welchem Post hab ich das in dem Thread hier schon geschrieben???



> Moralisten sind Leute, die sich jedes Vergnügen versagen, außer jenem, sich in das Vergnügen anderer Leute einzumischen.


Der íst gut, von wem stammt das denn??
)


----------



## gaedda (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo Boardies,
ich finde es lustig………

*Wer von uns Anglern hätte nicht gerne so einen Tag erlebt??? *
*Mal gaaaaanz ehrlich!!   :vik:*

*Von solchen Diskussionen lebt das Anglerboard und das ist auch gut so!*

Ich habe schon sehr oft solche Tage genossen und werde es wieder tun. Ich bin seit 11 Jahren Stammgast bei Pit und ich kann Euch sagen dass es solche Tage bei uns regelmäßig gibt!
Der Reiseveranstalter ist sehr bedacht und achtet mit seinem Partner vor Ort sehr genau darauf was seine Angelgäste machen.

Hier ein Auszug aus seiner Infomappe die er an seine Gäste weitergibt, habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht das abzutippen..

Jeder von uns hat es also in der Hand, durch waidgerechtes Verhalten und rücksichtsvolles Umgehen in und mit der Natur für die Erhaltung eines, wenn nicht dem letzten, Fischerparadies in Westeuropa, seinen Anteil beizutragen. 
Natürlich gehört ein Fisch auch in die Pfanne, aber alles soll mit Maß und Ziel erfolgen. Auch gegen das Einfrieren und Mitnehmen von Fisch ist nichts einzuwenden, *wenn alles im Rahmen bleibt!!*

*Wir Menschen sind nur Gäste dieser phantastisch, einladenden Natur. Wir sollten uns auch danach verhalten.*​
Und noch ein Beispiel aus der Mappe von Pits Angelreisen:

Neu in Schweden ist das Schonmaß von *40 cm für Hechte*! Dieses Schonmaß ist sehr wenig, aber doch notwendig. Zu viele Hechte wurden in den letzten Jahren unverständlicherweise, auch unverletzt, in dieser Größe entnommen. Olle bittet Sie Ihr „persönliches“ Schonmaß auf 50 cm evtl. sogar auf *60 cm* zu setzen. Sie werden genügend Hechte fangen, die über diesen Werten liegen. Auch sollten Sie generell bei der Hechtentnahme Maß und Ziel nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Entnahmen von bis zu 300 Hechten wurden beobachtet!!!! Wer soll diese Fische verzehren?? *Auch wenn die Gegend bei Olle schier unerschöpflich scheint, was den Fischreichtum und die Größe des Gebietes betrifft, so sollte doch das Gesamterlebnis, Fischen, Natur, Landschaft und Erholung im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Anzahl der erlegten Hechte. Seien Sie ein Vorbild, verhalten Sie sich waidgerecht. Vielen Dank.*

Zum Abschluss noch ein Wort zu *„Schwedenulli*“ Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Untenstehende Links/Bilder von seinen Gästen sind auf seiner Webseite zu finden. Echt witzig.

http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?21,0

http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?20,0


----------



## NorbertF (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Drohanrufe? Also manche kennen echt kein vernünftiges Mass.
Das ist ja wohl total daneben.
Schöne Stellungnahme, echt professionell.


----------



## Schwedenulli (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



gaedda schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> ich finde es lustig………
> 
> Ich habe schon sehr oft solche Tage genossen und werde es wieder tun. *Ich bin seit 11 Jahren Stammgast bei Pit und...*


 
@ Gädda
Schön das Du endlich selber die ( von uns seit langem vermutete ) Begründung für Deine zigfachen negativen Stellungnahmen zu Berichten unserer Gäste lieferst.
So manch einem gehen jetzt vielleicht endlich mal die Augen auf, was hier läuft!

Zu den Fotos:
Wenn eine Angeltruppe von 12 Leuten mit 6 Booten eine Woche angelt, wird auch `ne Menge Fisch gefangen.
Das dann am Ende der Woche die Fische die *verletzt waren und NICHT zurückgesetzt wurden* verwertet werden ist für mich nur vernünftig!
Die Jungs sind übrigens im Moment da - gegrillt wird WURST - nicht Fisch!

@ Uli

Deine Frage: "Was heißt überhaupt (an einem Tag)."
Das Foto um das es geht heißt "Rekordtag.jpg" - oder?

@ Thomas

Das viele unserer Gäste nur "EINEN Bericht schreiben und dann nichts mehr von sich hören lassen" liegt an genau diesen Leuten ( abborre + Gädda ) z.B. - die gezielt *ALLES* was mit Åsnen zu tun hat plattmachen - z.T. auf unterstem Niveau.
Wer zum ersten Mal in Schweden war ( vielleicht "zufällig" am Åsnen ), neu im Board ist und meint anderen eine Freude machen zu können mit einem schönen Bericht, kriegt hier von lauernden "Åsnengegnern" gleich eins in die Fresse - um es mal salopp auszudrücken.
Wie motivierend ist das? Wer hat da wohl Lust mehr zu schreiben???

Glaubst Du desweiteren wirklich, jemand der `nen "Scheiß"urlaub hatte schreibt `nen begeisterten Bericht?
Es geht den Leuten um die phantastische Natur und die tollen Angelmöglichkeiten - Tipps für andere -nicht um ( Schleich ) werbung.

Und wenn das hier:
" Fachsimpeln, Diskutieren, Quatschen, Austauschen, Spaß haben im Anglerboardforum" wirklich Euer Motto ist - warum passiert das dann?



@ Pit

Die einzige Begründung dafür, daß Ihr vor Mai keine Gäste nehmt
ist ( war ) diese:
Olles Häuser sind nicht Winterfest.
So jedenfalls Deine eigene Begründung als* WIR* uns noch verstanden - d.h.: Du in uns noch keine Konkurrenz sahst.

Mit LAICHZEIT oder Artenschutz hat das NICHTS zu tun!

Ich denke, nun sollte es gut sein mit der Schlammschlacht - bevor ich DEINE negative Stellungnahme zum Åsnen rauskrame ( irgendwo im Board ).
Du wirst von mir keine derartige finden zum Schärengarten.

Leben und leben lassen, oder?

Gruß vom Åsnen

Ulli

P.S.: Danke Thomas, daß ich noch einmal posten *"durfte"* - bin gespannt ob`s drinbleibt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Jaja, "die Geister, die ich rief"
)))))


----------



## gaedda (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

ups, uihhhh, puuhhhh  #6

das Board lebt, aber wie!

Eigentlich gings ja um das Foto..........

*Ich finde es nicht schlimm!*

Jetzt geht es ab nach Österreich zum Forellenangeln! #h

Wer auch immer mir antwortet, ich kann es erst am Sonntag lesen!

Schönes WE und Petri Heil


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



gaedda schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss noch ein Wort zu *„Schwedenulli*“ Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Untenstehende Links/Bilder von seinen Gästen sind auf seiner Webseite zu finden. Echt witzig.
> 
> http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?21,0
> 
> [URL="http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?20,0"]http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?20,0[/URL]


 

Das hat er doch gut erklärt.

Das ist die Wochenausbeute, die am Ende der Woche verwertet wird.

Ich würde die Fische am Tag schlachten an dem ich sie gefangen habe, aber andere Länder andere ... 

Uli

Uli


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Was für ein Kindergarten hier? Diese Schlammschlacht hier? Nur zum Kringeln! Der eine kann doch tatsache anhand des Bildes erkennen, daß 4 *deutsche* Angler diese Strecke hatten und bei seinen eigenen Bildern war`n trotz zu sehender 2 Menschen mit einem mal 12 beteiligt. Und der andere zeigt andere Probleme beim Konkurenten, ihr habt beide nur eines erreicht, ihr habt euch hier lächerlich gemacht und zumindest ich für meinen Teil werde nicht mal mehr auf die Idee kommen, bei euch zu buchen. Und wenn euch das bei mir einzelnen nicht interessiert, vlt. *versucht* ihr wenigstens mal zu überlegen, ob ihr hier nicht potentielle Kunden vergrault habt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Das dann am Ende der Woche die Fische die *verletzt waren und NICHT zurückgesetzt wurden* verwertet werden ist für mich nur vernünftig!


 

Tja ... das mit der Verletzung kann schon mal bei Verwendung eines *Gaffs* passieren :m:m:m

http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?30,0

http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?31,0

Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass du selbst glaubst, was du hier sagts    #d


----------



## NorbertF (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Das auch noch#q#q#q:c
Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Aber nen Tipp hätte ich: werft einfach ein paar Stangen Dynamit rein, geht schneller!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

*Deutsche werden sowieso nicht gerne im Ausland *

*gesehen, sondern nur ihr Geld und Entwicklungshilfe. *

*Deshalb ist es sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.*

*Dorschfutzi*


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@dorschfutzi
bist du wirklich davon überzeugt, daß die skandinavier entwicklungshilfe aus deutschland brauchen?


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> *Deutsche werden sowieso nicht gerne im Ausland *
> 
> *gesehen, sondern nur ihr Geld und Entwicklungshilfe. *
> 
> ...


also ich hab mich im urlaub in europa immer sehr entspannt
und aufgenommen gefühlt..
alles ne frage der einstellung...
spinner gibts in jedem land..

greetz
hans


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> *Deutsche werden sowieso nicht gerne im Ausland *
> 
> *gesehen, sondern nur ihr Geld und Entwicklungshilfe. *
> 
> ...


 

Eagl wo ich bisher im Ausland geangelt habe, immer (also ausnahmnslos) wurde ich freundlich und gerne gesehen ...


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Deutsche werden im Ausland nicht gerne gesehen weil

_- sie sich schon wegen eines Foto´s in die Haare kriegen_
_- mit ihrer eigenen Moral und Ethik die Welt missionieren wollen_
_- sich gegenseitig vor die Knochen treten_
_- alles toternst nehmen_
_- ihr Pessimismus und__ ihr Hang zum Perfektionismus gefürchtet ist_

und:

keiner eine reelle Chance hat, gegen eine diskutierende deutsche Anglergruppe auch nur ein Bein auf die Erde zu bekommen |supergri

Noch viel Spass wünscht

Noworkteam


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



noworkteam schrieb:


> keiner eine reelle Chance hat, gegen eine diskutierende deutsche Anglergruppe auch nur ein Bein auf die Erde zu bekommen |supergri


 
muss sich doch bloß in's Boot setzen, denn bekommt er den Hintern auf's Wasser


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Deutsche werden im Ausland nicht gerne gesehen weil
> 
> _- sie sich schon wegen eines Foto´s in die Haare kriegen_
> _- mit ihrer eigenen Moral und Ethik die Welt missionieren wollen_
> ...


 
Genau!!!

Eins hast du vergessen:

Es ist immer mindestens einer dabei der den anderen sagt, wie doof sie sind.

Uli


----------



## dortmunda (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tja ... das mit der Verletzung kann schon mal bei Verwendung eines *Gaffs* passieren :m:m:m
> 
> http://www.anglersuchen.de/Ulli/galeri7/Data/page.htm?30,0
> 
> ...


 

 der war gut !!!!!


----------



## Lucius (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Kann man das hier bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte mal beenden !?

Hier werden ja mittlerweile Thematische Nebenschauplätze bedient, das hat doch mit dem eig. Thema schon lange nix mehr zu tun! 
Und wenn sich hier dann auch noch die Konkurenz der Angelreiseanbieter anfängt mit Dreck zu bewerfen, sollten wir alle still das Haupt senken, einen Tee trinken und in uns gehen und fragen, ob wir hier nicht ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen sind...

Wir sind doch hier um über unser gemeinsames Hobby zu fachsimpeln und nicht um moralische Integrität und Standpunkttreue um jeden Preis zu demonstrieren....

Lasst das hier bitte nicht zu einem Selbstdarstellungsforum verkommen.......


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Lucius schrieb:


> Kann man das hier bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte mal beenden !?


 

Warum?

Threads entwickeln eine Dynamik ... im Sinne eines anderen aktuellen Threads nenne ich das mal jetzt "EVOLUTION"

Ab einem gewissen Alter kann man doch selbst entscheiden, was man lesen will und was nicht ...
also: jeder kann für sich das zumachen, was ihn nicht interessiert.

Mach doch den Thread für DICH zu #h

...
PS:
machst Du das beim Fernseher auch? Schaust du Sendungen an, die Du nicht leiden kannst, Folgen, die für DICH nachlassen, und forderst dabei, dass diese abgesetzt werden? Einfacher wäre doch umzuschalten auf anderes ...#h


----------



## Schwedenulli (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@ Lucius

Bin sofort dabei - und ab sofort raus aus diesem Thema.
Aber da seit Jahren ( aus einer Richtung ) mit Dreck auf uns geschmissen wird, wirft man irgendwann zurück - auch wenn`s eigentlich NICHT meine Art ist.

Petri Heil an alle, die ausser diskutieren und Wörter auf die Goldwaage legen das Angeln nicht vergessen.

Ulli


----------



## Lucius (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Hallo Ulli,

das Problem ist, das man sich irgendwann auf ein Niveau herabziehen lässt, das man eigentlich an andern kritisiert.
Nicht das ich dir das jetzt vorwerfen will, aber ich selbst hab schon erlebt wie hier von verschiedenster Seite auf meine Postings "eingegangen" wurde, und musste schwer an mich halten nicht allzu emotionalisiert zu reagieren, weil dann immer genau so etwas passiert, man rutscht dann selbst gerne mal tiefer in richtung Gürtellinie, und ehe man sich versieht steht man auf der selben Stufe mit Leuten, die eigentlich nur reines ignorieren verdient haben, da von ihnen inhaltlich irgendwann nichts mehr kommt, was es wert wäre darauf einzugehen.#c

Also, zu diesem Thema : Peace&Out

Greetz


----------



## Lucius (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

P.S.: Wollte schon immer mal mit Frau und Kind nach Skandinavien, mir könnte Schweden glaube Ich ganz gut gefallen,....))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



> Warum?
> 
> Threads entwickeln eine Dynamik ... im Sinne eines anderen aktuellen Threads nenne ich das mal jetzt "EVOLUTION


Bis "die Evolutuon" dann entscheidet, dass eine bestimmte Spezies überflüssig ist, dann ists Geschrei wieder groß (bezugnehmend auf eine aktuelle, andere Diskussion : -)))


----------



## Pits Angelreise (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

sorry Leute ich muss noch einmal antworten....

Ich habe eine wirklich *ganz nette* (private) Mail von "atibandi" bekommen, das finde ich super!
(kommt auch nicht oft vor)
Die Sache ist aus der Welt…….und das Bild auch, habe eben alles gelöscht!

Blöd nur, die Dinger hängen auch noch in unseren Häusern. Wer es sehen will muss daher zu uns kommen!
J

Somit schleicht jetzt auch mal meine Werbung! |supergri


Hej Ulli, ein bisschen besser zuhören!

Wir haben 7 Häuser, davon sind "Bergasen" und "Utsikten" nicht winterfest. Alle anderen schon!
Wenn Schweden in diesen Häusern 200 Jahre lang überwintern konnten, dann sollte es für Angler als Unterkunft im April allemal reichen, erst recht wenn renoviert wurde.
Trotzdem, bei uns keine Angler während der Laichzeit! #6

Jedem viel Spaß beim Fischen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis "die Evolutuon" dann entscheidet, dass eine bestimmte Spezies überflüssig ist, dann ists Geschrei wieder groß (bezugnehmend auf eine aktuelle, andere Diskussion : -)))


 
hat denn schon eine Spezies
=> die andere verdrängt? 
=> oder nur angepaßt? 

oder hat sich gar eine Spezies verändert ? ... nein, weil dann würde sie ja nicht schreien

aber die aktuelle Diskussion zeigt doch, wie gefährlich es ist und eben nicht Evolution, wenn eine neue Art willkürlich eingebracht wird|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@ toni:
Lass uns damit lieber im andern Thread weitermachen )))


----------



## Lucius (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@Toni

das Threads eine Eigendynamik bekommen ist sicherlich wünschenswert, aber auf deinen Evolutionsvergleich bezogen empfinde ich diesen Thread als von seiner evolutionären Eigendynamik in eine Sackgasse geführt und damit zum Aussterben verurteilt...;-)

Spass beiseite, es wird meines erachtens kaum noch wirklich inhaltlich bezogen diskutiert, sondern fast nur polemisch und um das sehr oft benutzte Zitat auch nochmal zu bemühen: 
"Es ist alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem"

Der Umgangston ist dann auch stellenweise etwas fraglich und Ich denke, das man im Interesse des Angelboardes allgemein es einfach irgendwann auch mal sein lassen sollte und ein teil der thematischen Stränge dieses threads gehören definitiv privat geklärt.

Und um mal ein anderes Reizwort zu nutzen: Wie sehr würde diese Diskussion einem PETA-Ereiferer gefallen!?
Wollen wir das!?....:m

My personal opinion


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

............


Lucius schrieb:


> @Toni
> 
> das Threads eine Eigendynamik bekommen ist sicherlich wünschenswert, aber auf deinen Evolutionsvergleich bezogen empfinde ich diesen Thread als von seiner evolutionären Eigendynamik in eine Sackgasse geführt und damit zum Aussterben verurteilt...;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## ShortyNordenham (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@ toni

Peta steht *nicht* für 

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals 




gruß Shorty


----------



## Torskfisk (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Es mag vielleicht in dem Eifer untergegangen sein, aber der angeprangerte Veranstalter hat aufgrund der Diskussion hier sein "Werbebild" aus dem Netz genommen.
Nun ist doch vielleicht auch dem letzten Moralapostel die Nahrung für sein Tun ausgegangen, apropo ausgegangen im Moment ist doch prima Angelwetter, probiert es doch mal wieder, wenn euch der PC-Stuhl überhaupt noch losläßt....


----------



## atibandi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

also dann will ich mich auch nochmal melden!
ich habe niemals auch nicht in einem meiner posts den reise anbieter an den pranger stellen wollen!
das er massiv bedrängt worden ist tut mir leid und so war das ganze auch nicht geplant!
wir haben uns ne mail geschrieben und ich habe ihm versucht zu erklären warum ich das bild gepostet habe er hat es verstanden und somit ist die sache aus der welt!

nun zu dem eigentlichen warum dieser sache:
es ging einfach nur darum zu zeigen warum unser ruf in manchen ländern schlecht ist!
dieses bild ist für mich ein parade beispiel dafür das sich manche einfach wie die axt im walde benehmen und keinerlei respekt vor der natur und der kreatur fische haben!es geht nur um masse!
soetwas macht mich einfach wütend und ich habe in dem moment nicht darüber nachgedacht ob die fische jetzt von 20 anglern oder von 5 gefangen wurden!
ich war in dem moment einfach ein wenig emotional und dachte das das einfach mal raus muß!
wenn die situation sich anders darstellt als ich sie interpretiert habe dann war dies mein fehler!
ich will nicht den moral apostel spielen aber wenn nur einer ,nennen wir ihn mal abschläger, dieses  bild und die diskussion sieht und auch nur darüber anfängt nachzudenkene ob man wirklich alle hechte mitnehmen muß dann habe ich damit das erreicht was ich wollte!
zum abschluss noch eine anmerkung:
was ich gut finde das sich so viele menschen hier die mühe machen ihre position darzustellen(persöhnliche probleme zwischen membern mal ausgenommen) und auch nicht den kopf einziehen wenn der wind mal stärker wird!#6#6#6#6
nur so kann es funktionieren eine gute diskussion belebt ja das geschäft solange sie fair und auf einem gewissen niveau geführt wird!
grüße matti


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Was haltet Ihr denn von solchen Bildern? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stammt hier aus dem Anglerboard, irgendein Forellenthread. Da geht's nur um Masse, jeder freut sich, wenn er möglichst viele Fische rausholt und die Teichbetreiber freuen sich über die nette Werbung. Und niemanden stört es...
Glaube kaum, daß irgendjemand so einen Haufen Forellen vertilgen kann. Warum hört man also nicht nach der dritten oder vierten auf und kommt nach zwei Wochen nochmal wieder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn von solchen Bildern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mann Mann Mann!!!|uhoh:

Was hat das denn jetzt mit dem ursprünglichen Post zu tun?

Dieses Fangbild ist das Ergebnis von drei Anglern, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!
Und dann glaube ich, dass Leute, die an nen Forellenpuff fahren, mindestens 20 Eus Eintritt zahlen, bestimmt nach der dritten Forelle sagen: So, nun hab ich genug, mehr pack ich allein eh nicht zu futtern, ich fahr wieder heim! Die Fische beißen zwar super, das Wetter ist klasse, aber ich hab genug!
Ach, ich komm nächste Woche nochmal wieder, meine Räucherforellen, die ich mit meiner Familie mal essen will, die krieg ich ja so auch zusammen. Damit ist jedem geholfen, meiner Gutmenscheseele, dem Forellenseebetreiber und allen Nörglern, die mich sonst als Unmensch bezeichnen!!!#6

Das glaub ich bestimmt!!! Du würdest das so machen, guter Slowhand!!! Garantiert!!!

Ich find's nicht verwerflich, die Regenbogenforellen sind extra für solchen Zweck ins Wasser gekommen, sind weder aus wildem Bestand, noch juck's den Seebetreiber wenn sie rauskommen und ne Umweltsünde ist hier auch nicht begangen worden!!!
Wenn wir einen Geburtstag haben, dann qualmt der Räucherofen auch mächtig, da geh'n dann schon mal 15-20 Forellen weg... Gut, ich hab nen eigenen Teich, aber wenn ich da zehn Fische rausfang, dann hat das nix mit der unbeschreiblichen Gier eines Fleischmachers zu tun!!!

Aber Fleischmacher gibt es in jedem Land, nicht nur bei uns Deutschen! Das find ich auch net gut, wenn man nach Norge oder wohin auch immer fährt, mit dem Gedanken im Köpfchen: Uoh, ich muss bloss zusehen, dass ich meine Reisekosten mit dem Fischfilet gedeckt krieg! Dafür nehm ich auch Frau und drei Kinder mit... Macht 75 Kg Filet = 1425 Euro!!!
Es gibt garantiert Leute, die so denken! Aber nicht nur hier und ändern tun wir daran herzlich wenig!!!

Ich find's schön, wenn manche Angler Sternstunden erleben und nen klasse Fang machen! Wer dann meint, er muss alle gefangenen Fische mitnehmen, dann soll er das tun! Er wird schon seinen Grund haben, vielleicht hat er ja ne riehiiisige Familie oder ähnliches!
Wenn er lieber zurücksetzt, dann prima, es sollte sein gutes Recht sein, denn er hat den Fang gemacht!
In nem Forellenpuff gibt es meistens keine Fangbegrenzung, in natürlichen Gewässern schon! Deshalb ist es doch in Ordnung, wenn Angler xy an nem Fluss seine zwei erlaubten (maßigen) Zander fängt und dann aufhört! Wenn er dann weiter auf die Stachelritter angelt, das ist nicht toll! Sogar strafbar!!!
Aber wenn er nach dem ersten Fisch aufhören würde, nur weil er nicht mehr als einen Zander in seinem Wanst unterkriegt, dass ist seine Sache! Wenn er noch weiterangelt, um seiner Family oder Freunden ne Freude mit frischen Filets zu machen, Bitte!!!
Es würde mich (und bestimmt auch ein paar ander hier) freuen, wenn manch einer mal aufhören würde, einfach soooo schnell vorzuverurteilen und die wildesten Vermutungen hier rein zu schreiben!

Deshalb, wenn ich so reißerische, aufstachelnde Post's wie von dir lese, dann schwillt mir echt der Kamm! 
Du schreibst nur hier mit dem Ziel, Angler gegen Angler aufzuhetzen und dich an den herumfliegenden Fetzen zu ergötzen!!!


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Ganz ruhig, Dirk!

So ist es nicht! Lies doch mal meinen letzten Beitrag zu dem Thema. Dann wirst Du feststellen, daß ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn 4 Angler 20 Hechte mitnehmen. Wie Du auch schon sagst, man kann ja mal was einfrieren und auch Freunde und Bekannte glücklich machen. Genau so hab' ich es geschrieben. Was mich einfach nur genervt hat, ist dieses ganze moralische Gequatsche wegen 20 Hechten, an anderer Stelle klopfen sich die Leute aber gegenseitig auf die Schulter, weil sie kiloweise Fisch aus dem Wasser geholt haben. Für mich ist Fisch gleich Fisch, egal ob Schwedenhecht oder Besatzforelle. Sicher ist der Bestand an Teichforellen nicht gefährdet, das heißt aber nicht, daß ich massenhaft davon abknüppeln kann, nur weil ich 20,-€ gelöhnt habe. Prinzipiell sollte immer gelten: Alles in vernünftigen Mengen und ein bißchen den Verstand über die Gier siegen lassen. Finde das Prinzip der Forellenseen generell etwas bedenklich, auch wenn ich selber dieses Jahr schon da war. Aber mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinn hat das nichts zu tun, eher Zeitvertreib.
Egal, wollte hier ganz bestimmt nicht Angler gegen Angler aufhetzen, da ich davon ausgehe, daß die meisten von uns doch recht vernünftige und naturverbundene Menschen sind. Mir ging halt nur diese Pseudomoral auf den Sack, weil ich glaube, letztendlich würde sich jeder über so eine Hechtstrecke freuen, darf halt nur nicht zu oft sein!
Das war der einzige Grund für das Forellenbild, ein bißchen zum Nachdenken anregen...
War aber nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, Dirk!
> 
> So ist es nicht! Lies doch mal meinen letzten Beitrag zu dem Thema. Dann wirst Du feststellen, daß ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn 4 Angler 20 Hechte mitnehmen. Wie Du auch schon sagst, man kann ja mal was einfrieren und auch Freunde und Bekannte glücklich machen. Genau so hab' ich es geschrieben. Was mich einfach nur genervt hat, ist dieses ganze moralische Gequatsche wegen 20 Hechten, an anderer Stelle klopfen sich die Leute aber gegenseitig auf die Schulter, weil sie kiloweise Fisch aus dem Wasser geholt haben. Für mich ist Fisch gleich Fisch, egal ob Schwedenhecht oder Besatzforelle. Sicher ist der Bestand an Teichforellen nicht gefährdet, das heißt aber nicht, daß ich massenhaft davon abknüppeln kann, nur weil ich 20,-€ gelöhnt habe. Prinzipiell sollte immer gelten: Alles in vernünftigen Mengen und ein bißchen den Verstand über die Gier siegen lassen. Finde das Prinzip der Forellenseen generell etwas bedenklich, auch wenn ich selber dieses Jahr schon da war. Aber mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinn hat das nichts zu tun, eher Zeitvertreib.
> Egal, wollte hier ganz bestimmt nicht Angler gegen Angler aufhetzen, da ich davon ausgehe, daß die meisten von uns doch recht vernünftige und naturverbundene Menschen sind. Mir ging halt nur diese Pseudomoral auf den Sack, weil ich glaube, letztendlich würde sich jeder über so eine Hechtstrecke freuen, darf halt nur nicht zu oft sein!
> ...




|good: Dann entschuldige, wenn ich dir Unrecht getan habe!
Genau so wie du's geschrieben hast ist es.
Da werden nämlich viel zu oft Pseudomoralpredigten hier rein geschrieben. Am Besten noch gegenüber Boardneulingen, die stolz wie Oskar ihren ersten großen Fang am Forellensee reinstellen oder nen 5kg Karpfen (abgestochen) in die Kamera halten! Du mußt mal manche Kommentare, von einigen Langboardern hier lesen, die führen sich auf wie Deutschlands oberster Gewässerwart!!! Das geht mir wirklich gehörig auf den Zeiger und da bin ich halt heut etwas durchgejucht! 
Bisher hab ich auch eigentlich deine Kommentare nachvollziehen können und war größtenteils einer Meinung.
Aber als ich dann heute deinen Post hier gelesen hab, da mußte ich was zu schreiben... Sonst hätt ich die Welt nicht mehr verstanden! Bin auch ehrlich gesagt froh, dass du direkt ein Statement geschrieben hast!

Wie gesagt, wir alle hier sind Angler! Und unser Hobby ist nunmal "erfunden" worden um Fische zu fangen und auch zu essen! Klar, man sollte mit Maß entnehmen. Und gut finde ich so ein Massenschlachten auch nicht, das hat wirklich, wie du schon geschrieben hast nicht mehr viel mit angeln zu tun. Angeln sollte wesentlich mehr ausmachen, als möglichst viel Fisch aus dem Wasser rauszuziehen. Aber manchmal ist es auch nötig, einmal mehr Fische zu fangen, weil ne Feier ansteht und man versprochen hat ne Platte Räucherfisch mitzubringen, oder man will in Kappeln seinen Heringsvorrat aufstocken. Da kommt man nicht um den Schlachter herum.
Aber wie gesagt, alles braucht ein Maß der Dinge!
Kaum einer wird  jeden Tag 20 Forellen fangen oder 250 Heringe!!! Es sei denn, der Gute ist ein Berufsfischer oder ein Kormoran!!!|rolleyes:r

Ich denke, dass hier im Board die Leute zu 95% genau so handeln wie's für die Fischwaid richtig ist und nicht jeden Flossenträger totknüppeln! Wir sitzen doch eigentlich alle in einem Boot.
Es wär, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ein viel besseres Miteinander, wenn einige selbsternannte Päpste mal von ihrem hohen Roß runterklettern würden und fünfe grade sein lassen würden!!!
Nicht nur, aber öfter eben! Nicht immer grad verurteilen und direkt draufhauen...
Hilfestellungen und gute Tipps kommen wesentlich besser bei nem Neuling an, als spitze Seitenhiebe oder direkt eins übergebraten zu bekommen!

@Slowhand,
also "Sorry" nochmal, wenn ich dich bissl arg überzogen angerempelt habe!!!
Mußte mir nur bissl Luft verschaffen...


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Reden hilft immer. Dann ist ja alles wieder im Lot! #6

Wir sind uns also einig. Wer mal einen wirklichen Glückstag hat und richtig abräumt, der kann auch 5 Hechte oder 20 Forellen mitnehmen, wenn er eine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür hat und die Fangbeschränkungen es zulassen. Und wenn dieser jemand einige Zeit später mal eine 1 Meter+ Hechtdame aus dem Wasser zieht, denkt er an seinen Glückstag zurück, läßt sie schwimmen und erfreut sich an dem Nachswuchs, den sie in die Welt setzt...


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Wo ist denn Westwood Village? Muß ja hier in der Nähe sein, wenn der Silbersee Dein Stammgewässer ist...


----------



## scholle01 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@MFT-Dirk

ein sehr, sehr gutes und sachliches Statement deinerseits heute Nachmittag !!|good:|good:

Mein Respekt, du hast bestimmt Vielen aus dem Herzen gesprochen.#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

Mir zumindest.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



slowhand schrieb:


> Reden hilft immer. Dann ist ja alles wieder im Lot! #6
> 
> Wir sind uns also einig. Wer mal einen wirklichen Glückstag hat und richtig abräumt, der kann auch 5 Hechte oder 20 Forellen mitnehmen, wenn er eine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür hat und die Fangbeschränkungen es zulassen. Und wenn dieser jemand einige Zeit später mal eine 1 Meter+ Hechtdame aus dem Wasser zieht, denkt er an seinen Glückstag zurück, läßt sie schwimmen und erfreut sich an dem Nachswuchs, den sie in die Welt setzt...



Genau so isses!!!
Gut leben, aber auch öfter mal leben lassen...:q#6

Westwood Village ist ein kleines Dorf im berüchtigten Westerwald! Ist doch bissl weiter weg von Münster. Bin aber schon öfter durch eure Gegend gefahren, wenn's hoch an die Ostsee geht! Ihr habt's etwa 1 1/2 Stunden näher an's Meer! 
Silbersee heißt glaub ich echt jeder zweite größere Tümpel in Deutschland. Der bei mir ist eher unbekannt und klein, beherbergt aber jede Menge schöner Fische! :vik:


----------



## fjord-dusty (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Silbersee heißt glaub ich echt jeder zweite größere Tümpel in Deutschland. Der bei mir ist eher unbekannt und klein, beherbergt aber jede Menge schöner Fische! :vik:


@Dirk: Dein Silbersee liegt bei Lippe, ist umgeben von einer von Moto-Cross-Fahrern genutzten Huegellandschaft und wird auch von Tauchern genutzt? Weil, wenn ja: dann handelt es sich um meinen Lieblingssee im guten alten Westerwald... :g


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

@ Dirk
Ich meinte den Silbersee in der Nähe von Haltern, also nicht ganz der Westerwald...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> @Dirk: Dein Silbersee liegt bei Lippe, ist umgeben von einer von Moto-Cross-Fahrern genutzten Huegellandschaft und wird auch von Tauchern genutzt? Weil, wenn ja: dann handelt es sich um meinen Lieblingssee im guten alten Westerwald... :g



Wow, ich glaub's nicht!!!
Du kennst den Silbersee bei Lippe! Krass!!!
Dieser Silbersee ist auch einer meiner Lieblingsseen, zwar nicht vom anglerischen her, aber von der Location...
Haben da früher oft oben auf der Klippe gesessen und einfach nur die Stille genossen!
Die Motocrossjungs waren ja auch nicht immer am rumtoben!
Warst du auch mal an dem kleinen Teich hinter dem See???
Gut für dicke Karauschen! 

Anglerisch meine ich nen anderen Silbersee, der ist in der Nähe von Montabaur... Auch ein kleines Schmuckstück, weil nicht so überlaufen, weil auch kaum bekannt! Außerdem nicht ganz so leicht zu befischen, da er ein Ködergrab ist.

Wie man sieht, es heißt wirklich jeder zweite See "Silbersee"!
Deshalb weiß man auch bei dem berühmten Buch "Der Schatz im Silbersee" nie, welcher See gemeint ist...#c|rolleyes:q
Halt, bevor mich wieder einer belehrt! Das war ein Spaß!!!


----------



## noworkteam (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen s*

*Hier der Beweis: *

*Die deutschen Urlauber sind nicht so schlecht,..,wie es der deutsche Pessimist sehen will:*


*Deutsche Touristen auf Platz fünf*

*Die beliebtesten Urlauber der Welt*








*Ranking der beliebtesten Touristen* 


_München (RPO)._* Wann wird ein Urlauber zum Horrortourist? Wenn er unhöflich, geizig und zu laut ist. Und was macht einen Urlauber zum Traumgast? Wenn er gut gekleidet ist, sich für das Gastland interessiert und gerne das lokale Essen probiert. All diese Tugenden vereinen japanische Touristen in sich. Klar, dass sie die weltweit beliebtesten Urlauber sind. *
Touristen aus Japan sind einer Umfrage zufolge europäischen Hoteliers die liebsten Gäste - wegen ihres guten Benehmens und leisen Auftretens. Auch die als besonders spendabel und offen geltenden US-Reisenden sind in Europas Hotels gern gesehen, gefolgt von den ausnehmend höflichen Schweizern. Die Deutschen gelten als knauserigste Urlauber der Welt und als modisch nicht immer stilsicher, dennoch schaffen sie es hinter den Schweden auf Platz fünf.


----------

